# Wemen and Guy on Guy porn???



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 1, 2007)

Am i the only women in the world that REALLY enjoys a good guy on guy encounter (on screen of course). Dont get me wrong i dont want my man to EVER go there, but i love watching them. I just not into the stright stuff, its boring and i dont wanna see no tits flapping up and down, and the rare show the guy ding dong. I'd rather just see all man all the time. I keep my stash hidden from everyone and it wont ever be found EVER!!! I asked my sisters and 2 say its flat out gross and my other said its more funny to her than anything but ok. Ladies what do you think, i know there arent many of us here, but fellas, would you mind your woman watching that (NO NOT WITH YOU....)??


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 1, 2007)

no one... ok i feel weird...


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2007)

ha ha. my lady enjoys man on woman. i have tried numerous times for her to do woman on woman. she told me one time she wouldnt be turned on by man on man. but hey different strokes for different strokes. enjoy that sword fighting haha.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 1, 2007)

ROFL, yes i like when the shows Strickly Dickly....lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 1, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot, i wouldnt care if my woman watched it. just as long as she didnt want me to ever do it or watch it. i try not to control anything she does.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 1, 2007)

what I wanna know is why is it so incredibly poplular and generally accepted that gal-gal stuff is cool and generally, guy-guy it not ok....I'm neither here nor there, cuz I like what nature gave us that fits together like a foot in a sock or a hand in a glove.....but like has been said...to each their own...its a free world.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you.... i'm just totally not into wemen, and yes i do enjoy the stright stuff with my hubby, but when i am alone or with some girls who agree with me, i just rather see guys. I mean men are so totally grossed out by it and thats the way i feel about lesbian porn (no offence, just not into wemen) I just think the male body is handsomely beautiful.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 1, 2007)

no problem at all....thats why we're here...to express our opinions....there is no right wrong or otherwise - it absolutely doesn't matter...thats the beauty of it all. I can totally identify with the admiration of the male body...the girls night at the strip club for guys...and vice versa...Its all natural - the attraction - right?



1puff2puff3puff said:


> Thank you.... i'm just totally not into wemen, and yes i do enjoy the stright stuff with my hubby, but when i am alone or with some girls who agree with me, i just rather see guys. I mean men are so totally grossed out by it and thats the way i feel about lesbian porn (no offence, just not into wemen) I just think the male body is handsomely beautiful.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 1, 2007)

right....right....


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

my gf has the same fascination as you. she brings it up just to gross me out. she enjoys grossing me out.


----------



## shamegame (Nov 3, 2007)

Women = pretty. Men = not pretty


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 3, 2007)

lo but your a man right???


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

what confuses me more about my gf is that the idea of anal disgusts her but the idea of two muscular sweaty guys going at it sends her into a frenzy....why?


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 3, 2007)

lol, cause its not her, lol you get to see a guy dominated, i guess is the turn on ...


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

i'll never understand women.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 3, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Am i the only women in the world that REALLY enjoys a good guy on guy encounter (on screen of course). Dont get me wrong i dont want my man to EVER go there, but i love watching them. I just not into the stright stuff, its boring and i dont wanna see no tits flapping up and down, and the rare show the guy ding dong. I'd rather just see all man all the time. I keep my stash hidden from everyone and it wont ever be found EVER!!! I asked my sisters and 2 say its flat out gross and my other said its more funny to her than anything but ok. Ladies what do you think, i know there arent many of us here, but fellas, would you mind your woman watching that (NO NOT WITH YOU....)??


Oh don't feel weird, I like it too! I thought I was the only one. It totally grosses my hubby and other friends out. I think it is really hot to see 2 guys making out.


----------



## Kant (Nov 3, 2007)

women are weird.


----------



## kochab (Nov 8, 2007)

my wifes best friend is the same way about the guy-guy shit. my wife dosent care for it so much. although she has a million gay friends.......things can be pretty humerous i must admit.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 8, 2007)

Kant said:


> i'll never understand women.


You and the rest of us, lol. My wife thinks guy on guy is hilarious but gets turned on watching girl on girl or straight porn. But she still wont let me bring another woman home...WTF??!!!


----------



## Amys3977 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, Ive looked, but man on man dont do it for me. I cant stand porn with ugly people tho...THAT grosses me out!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Nov 8, 2007)

go to xtube.com.....
porn heaven of all types. (cept poo they dont allow that anymore...)


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 11, 2007)

I know alot of straight chicks that dig guy on guy porn. Even my girlfriend and I kinda dig it. Were both mostly into chicks but we can appreciate it.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 11, 2007)

It's sexy to me, i am glad alot woemne agree...lol


----------



## kochab (Nov 11, 2007)

Dreadnight said:


> I know alot of straight chicks that dig guy on guy porn. Even my girlfriend and I kinda dig it. Were both mostly into chicks but we can appreciate it.


 assuming this is a lesbian woman writing this by the context of some of what she said.
if she can appreciate it i think anyone can. lol
im a lesbian trapped in a mans body.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*LMAO! puff puff! Ha! *
*Its really not my thing at all. Just the thought of guys groping one another turns my stomachand i find almost EVERYTHING funny but not that. Ewwww!*

*For curiousity sake (only, not for any to take wrong) I think I'd rather see women with women. *

* I can't believe I just said that.*

*I think I'm so gonna regret this. * 




1puff2puff3puff said:


> no one... ok i feel weird...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*...she won't let me bring another woman home!*




godspeedsuckah said:


> You and the rest of us, lol. My wife thinks guy on guy is hilarious but gets turned on watching girl on girl or straight porn. But she still wont let me bring another woman home...WTF??!!!


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Oh don't get me wrong either. I think the male body is gorgeous but the thought of guys sticking their tongues in each others mouths and all that stuff doesn't do it for me. *

*Its an interesting concept that you like to see the men dominated but us woman can do that too. *


1puff2puff3puff said:


> Thank you.... i'm just totally not into wemen, and yes i do enjoy the stright stuff with my hubby, but when i am alone or with some girls who agree with me, i just rather see guys. I mean men are so totally grossed out by it and thats the way i feel about lesbian porn (no offence, just not into wemen) I just think the male body is handsomely beautiful.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Poor kant! thats funny though!*


Kant said:


> my gf has the same fascination as you. she brings it up just to gross me out. she enjoys grossing me out.


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 11, 2007)

kochab said:


> assuming this is a lesbian woman writing this by the context of some of what she said.
> if she can appreciate it i think anyone can. lol
> im a lesbian trapped in a mans body.


You got it


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*She's not a lesbian. She's a perfectly normal heterosexual female. *


kochab said:


> assuming this is a lesbian woman writing this by the context of some of what she said.
> if she can appreciate it i think anyone can. lol
> im a lesbian trapped in a mans body.


----------



## donnieosmond (Nov 11, 2007)

It's because men are gross naked. Women are sleek, smooth, hairless, curvy, petit, glowing, etc... when they're naked. Men.... are hairy, bumpy, flabby, pasty and animal like.... And when no women are present and it's 2 men matching and/or similar to the description above........ that is horribly disgusting.

That is why guy on guy is gross.

And I wish my girlfriend was like you. You just love the dick.

Nothing wrong with that. Rock on.


----------



## Kant (Nov 11, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Poor kant! thats funny though!*


she's more of a fan of fan fiction and romance novels with that stuff than porn.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Yeah me too. I'd rather watch a sexy good film any day. I don't have to see it all to feel excited.*
*I think less is better. It leaves more to the imagination. *

*There's some really sexy R rated movies that aren't porn that actually have a story line and real actors. *


Kant said:


> she's more of a fan of fan fiction and romance novels with that stuff than porn.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Nov 11, 2007)

Kant said:


> my gf has the same fascination as you. she brings it up just to gross me out. she enjoys grossing me out.


 I feel ya man. My *ex* was big into this shit.


----------



## DND (Nov 12, 2007)

This thread is wrong, lol. I wish I could get my girl to watch porn period. Shes a square when it comes to that, but not in bed. If she had to watch guy/guy porn and it did it for her...so be it. I would be just leave the room for a while till she was ready. Less foreplay for me to have to do.


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 12, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *She's not a lesbian. She's a perfectly normal heterosexual female. *


Nope pretty sure I'm a dyke. Hang on a sec I'll ask my gf. Yep. She agrees.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

You got it, no tits and crap for me lol!!!1




donnieosmond said:


> It's because men are gross naked. Women are sleek, smooth, hairless, curvy, petit, glowing, etc... when they're naked. Men.... are hairy, bumpy, flabby, pasty and animal like.... And when no women are present and it's 2 men matching and/or similar to the description above........ that is horribly disgusting.
> 
> That is why guy on guy is gross.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't think I would give a toss about watching men on men but I know I would be going oooo ouch, oooo ouch, oooo ouch the whole way through. Actually maybe I changed my mind, for me maybe it would be like a horror film and I would be hidinng behind a pillow most of the time.... not kewl ha ha ha ha


----------



## Dreadnight (Nov 12, 2007)

I got on xtube last night watched two dudes docking. Which is when one uncut dude wraps his foreskin around another dudes cock. I thought it was pretty hot my gf on the other hand not so much.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, i gotta check that one out!!! Yep, man on man is just hot!!!lol


----------



## mariajuanita (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I'd rather just see all man all the time.


another man on man lover over here!!.. nothing like two hot guys kissing and rubbing each other mmm nice.. 
so girl.. you are not alone in this one!


----------



## Kant (Nov 12, 2007)

....weirdos


----------



## mariajuanita (Nov 12, 2007)

jajajajajajjajajajajaja.....


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

ROFL.... Do you like seeing two girls??... So why am i a wierdo because i would rather see somebody that doesnt have the SAME think as me, plus the wemen are always whore like with bruses, smeared makeup and fake oooh and ahhh (i watch the strait stuff too) and their stuff looks all wrecked and wrinklie(i can look in the mirror and see a FAR better sight!!!). I agree Maria, but they have to be HOT!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> ROFL.... Do you like seeing two girls??... So why am i a wierdo because i would rather see somebody that doesnt have the SAME think as me, plus the wemen are always whore like with bruses, smeared makeup and fake oooh and ahhh (i watch the strait stuff too) and their stuff looks all wrecked and wrinklie(i can look in the mirror and see a FAR better sight!!!). I agree Maria, but they have to be HOT!!!


id like to see this far better sight....   

by the way did everyone catch the shot of me nude in my garden???


----------



## Kant (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> ROFL.... Do you like seeing two girls??... So why am i a wierdo because i would rather see somebody that doesnt have the SAME think as me, plus the wemen are always whore like with bruses, smeared makeup and fake oooh and ahhh (i watch the strait stuff too) and their stuff looks all wrecked and wrinklie(i can look in the mirror and see a FAR better sight!!!). I agree Maria, but they have to be HOT!!!


i'm not that big of a fan of girl on girl. i dunno maybe i'm the weirdo.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

lol..... If you havent, i DEFINATELY recommend requesting the pic, I did!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

Kant said:


> i'm not that big of a fan of girl on girl. i dunno maybe i'm the weirdo.


I like girl on girl...but the REAL stuff...not the fake ass wannabe lesbians. There is no intimacy there. I like when its the real deal and they REALLY get into it.


your a wierdo kant.....im sorry


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

I think you are the first man i've ever "heard" say that!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I think you are the first man i've ever "heard" say that!!


honestly 95% of the girl on girl I dont like because its all fake, they barely even touch eachother...and if they do they sure as hell dont do it the way it needs to be done to really get a girl off. Most of the vids they just put like one little finger in her crotch and the girl moans like she is taking a 10 inch dick. Or they will lick the thing for 10 seconds and move there tongue slower than a fucking snail and the girl acts like she is really getting off


----------



## Kant (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I think you are the first man i've ever "heard" say that!!


i guess the fake obnoxious porn has turned me off from it. alright clearly i've exposed too much. *crawls back into the bat cave*


----------



## MagusALL (Nov 12, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> what I wanna know is why is it so incredibly poplular and generally accepted that gal-gal stuff is cool and generally, guy-guy it not ok....I'm neither here nor there, cuz I like what nature gave us that fits together like a foot in a sock or a hand in a glove.....but like has been said...to each their own...its a free world.


cuz guys watch porn and generally like girls so girl plus girl equals sweet and guy on guy has no girls which is the worst. makes perfect math to me.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

fine....nobody talk to me....i hate you guys


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

I know i freaking hate that crap... A finger definately cant make you scream like that.. Another thing i hate is with the guy on guy, there is always a different story line like, Staying late after practice ooop, or helping my buddy work on his car ooop, or Motorcycle rode trip and we need to rest in the desert (ok, i made that one up...) not the same old cliche we are having a slumber patry and wanna see how it feels to kiss another girl. Come on get something else, same crap. Stright one arent so bad most of the time either...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I know i freaking hate that crap... A finger definately cant make you scream like that.. Another thing i hate is with the guy on guy, there is always a different story line like, Staying late after practice ooop, or helping my buddy work on his car ooop, or Motorcycle rode trip and we need to rest in the desert (ok, i made that one up...) not the same old cliche we are having a slumber patry and wanna see how it feels to kiss another girl. Come on get something else, same crap. Stright one arent so bad most of the time either...


hahaha and they always have sex on the fucking couch most of the time....I think 75% of porn is filmed on the fucking couch...I mean...come on


hahaha I called it a fucking couch....

but hey...you said yours is better....I dont believe you  gotta see it to believe it


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

Now stop whining, Nostopwhining....lol, bet you havent heard that one b4...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

Cheap arse production companies ...lol


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats why im into amateur stuff....proffesional garbage does not turn me on even the tiniest bit....


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

Nothing like a good story line to get you going then............ BAM... Full on porno!!!! With a nice setting of course... Some movies are like porno too lol.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 12, 2007)

*Ok I missed the (NOT NOT WITH YOU...) part. *

*The only time I have ever watched any kind of porn has been with hubby and its usually something we both decide on.*

*Yes I LOVE the male body more than the female but the thought of watching two guys with hubby there would not do it for me.*

*I'd be wondering why hubby wants to watch that  and if he was getting off........that would not be a turn on.*

*Thats why I said that if it why same sex porn, i'd rather see the woman while I'm WITH my guy.*

*By myself? I dunno.  Never really thought about it but I think it would be funny as hell at a 'bridal' shower or somethin' strickly for humour entertainment. *

*But to each their own.*


1puff2puff3puff said:


> Am i the only women in the world that REALLY enjoys a good guy on guy encounter (on screen of course). Dont get me wrong i dont want my man to EVER go there, but i love watching them. I just not into the stright stuff, its boring and i dont wanna see no tits flapping up and down, and the rare show the guy ding dong. I'd rather just see all man all the time. I keep my stash hidden from everyone and it wont ever be found EVER!!! I asked my sisters and 2 say its flat out gross and my other said its more funny to her than anything but ok. Ladies what do you think, i know there arent many of us here, but fellas, would you mind your woman watching that (NO NOT WITH YOU....)??


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

guys im mad....my logs are wet and wont burn....

damn things wont stop hissing


----------



## Lacy (Nov 12, 2007)

*LMAO! Mr. W *
*Don't lie! *
*You LOVE us!*


nowstopwhining said:


> fine....nobody talk to me....i hate you guys


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

It does have its humoristic qualities... lol


----------



## Lacy (Nov 12, 2007)

*I gotta agree ! *


MagusALL said:


> cuz guys watch porn and generally like girls so girl plus girl equals sweet and guy on guy has no girls which is the worst. makes perfect math to me.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

Is it raining were oyu are??


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Is it raining were oyu are??


no...but I never bothered to get a wood rack...so it was sitting on the ground and I guess that was enough to stay wet...

so are you gonna return the love puffy hahahaha


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 12, 2007)

Very cute, If this were another time and i wasnt a married woman, i would give you some eye candy, but i'm a good girl...


----------



## nowstopwhining (Nov 12, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> Very cute, If this were another time and i wasnt a married woman, i would give you some eye candy, but i'm a good girl...


oh well...I tried

and yeah Lacy of course I love you guys


----------

